# Wireless won't start at startup (Solved)

## koenderoo

I can't seem to get my wireless card automatically during startup. After logging in I can set the card without any problem.

I have a /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

I have /etc/conf.d/wireless set to the parameters I need

I have an entry for the wlan0 in /etc/conf.d/net

I work with ndiswrapper btw and that start without a problem during startup and is also loaded first before any network items are started.

I get the message that it wants to start the net.wlan0 but it stops with an error and the message that it can only be set after boot.

What do I miss?

----------

## Ariem

Do you get something like:

```
<...>

 * Device initiated services: net.wlan0

<...>

 * net.wlan0 cannot start until the runlevel boot has completed

<...>
```

----------

## koenderoo

That's exactly the message I get!

Am I in deep sh..?

----------

## Ariem

not really,

check your /etc/conf.d/rc for

```
RC_COLDPLUG="yes"
```

set it to "no".

Or,

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES=""
```

you can have it like

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"
```

This should solve that error at boot..

----------

## koenderoo

Thanks mate! That solves it!

----------

## mikegpitt

After the latest upgrade of my baselayout I had the problem with net* services starting at boot on my laptop (where I like to start them manually).  This solved it, thanks!

----------

